# بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك



## جوو الرياض (6 سبتمبر 2011)

الــسلام عليكم


يووجد بلاستيشن ثري للبيع استخدام 3 اسابيع فقط لاغيـر


اخو الجديد والصور خير برهان ... يوجد لديه يد واحده فقط بدون اشرطه +ذاكرة 40 قيقا الجهاز بشكل الجديد:smile:


الصور 


v
v
v
v















المفااهمة الاتصال // 0596883330
والحد 900 ريال فقط​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ....


----------



## جوو الرياض (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 

مووفقه دانه ياارب اشكرك ع الطله 



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتوفيق لك ياارب ....


 
ويااك يااارب ..جنان .. اسعدتني طلتك


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك*

للررررررررررررفع


----------



## tjarksa (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: بلاستيشن جديد لايفوتك*

بالتوفيق ياجو الرياض


----------

